# [JOGL]Libs und Dlls mitliefern:



## Ulathar (15. Nov 2010)

Hallo,
bin neu hier und hoffe, dass dieses Unterforum zur Fragestellung passt.

Es geht um folgendes:
Ich schreibe gerade mein erstes Javaprogramm welches an stelle von Java2D/3D auf JOGL setzt.
Soweit alles kein problem, auf meinem Entwicklungspc funktioniert auch alles wie ich mir das Vorstelle.

Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich das Programm an der Uni benutzen will/muss und auf diesen Rechnern habe ich keine schreibrechte auf den Ordnern in denen das JRE installiert ist.
Ich kann also nicht die jogl.dll in den "...jre6\bin" kopieren.

Ergo verweigert mein Programm den Dienst.
Ich habe daraufhin probiert die jogl.dll ebenso wie die jogl.jar fest in das jar meines Programms zu integrieren, bei dem jar-File ist dies auch kein großes Problem,
aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin, dass ich die .dll im .jar file "mitliefern" kann.

Auch das mitliefern als separate Datei scheint nicht zu funktionieren, bekomme immer eine Unsatisfied Exception, dass er die jogl.dll im java.library.path oder so ähnlich nicht finden/laden kann.

Hatte darauf hin auch mit System.loadlibrary(); rumprobiert aber kontne auch damit keinen Erfolg erzielen.


Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich dieses Problem löse kann, so dass ich einfach ein runable jar "ausliefern" kann, welches auf Systemen läuft wo nur ein JRE installiert ist?



EDIT:
Achso und bevor es jemand vorschlägt, das selbe Problem hätte ich auch wenn ich statt JOGL Java3D benutze, da auch hier sowohl eine .dll als auch eine .jar benötigt werden (wenn ich nix übersehen habe...).
Wundert mich gerade, hätte gedacht, dass zumindest Java3D "out of the box" bei nem aktuellen JRE dabei wäre.


*Update:*

Okay das mit dem System.loadlibrary() hat sich geklärt, scheinbar muss ich nur "jogl" statt "jogl.dll" angeben.

Damit klappt es wenn ich die .dll Datei im selben Verzeichnis liegen habe wie die .jar Datei!
Jetzt würde mich nur noch interessieren ob/wie ich die .dll Datei in das runable JAR Packen kann (und auf diese zugreifen kann), denn das scheint nicht zu funktionieren!


----------



## Guest2 (16. Nov 2010)

Moin,

z.B. in etwa so.

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Ulathar (16. Nov 2010)

hmm ich werds mir mal ansehen, danke...

aber kann es sein, dass ich die dlls NICHT umbenennen darf?
die "idee" war eigendlich eine jogl_x64.dll und eine jogl_x86.dll im verzeichnis liegen zu haben und dann über ne if abfrage je nach arch type die passende zu laden.

aber ich erhalte dann immer ne unsatisfied exception von wegen "keine jogl.dll geladen" (logisch, weil die anders heißen).
benenne ich sie weider in jogl.dll um meckert er nicht mehr, kann so aber nicht mehr gewährleisten, dass mein programm in einer 64bit vm als auch einer 32bit vm läuft .

Bei System.loadLibrary() darf man ja keine "\" oder "/" mit angeben  (zumindest meckert er immer von wegen file seperators not allowed).


----------



## Guest2 (16. Nov 2010)

Nein, dlls umbenennen ist im Allgemeinen keine gute Idee. Wenn Du einen Pfad mit angeben willst, musst Du System.load() statt System.loadLibrary()  nutzen. (Eben wie im Beispiel)

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Ulathar (19. Nov 2010)

danke, ich schau am wochenende mal ob ichs nu hinbekomme .


----------



## Ulathar (22. Nov 2010)

Sorry wegen Doppelpost, aber es hat sich ein neues "Problem" ergeben, weshalb ich es nicht umbedingt in einen Edit packen wollte:

Wenn ich aus meinem Projekt nen runable jar erzeuge (ohne die dlls im jar) und die .dlls in den selben ordner lage, wo auch das Jar liegt, funktioniert das Programm nicht mehr (findet die dlls offensichtlich wieder nicht).
Wenn ich aber das Programm mit identischen Pfaden/Ordnerstrukturen aus Eclipse heraus ausführe, findet es die dlls und funktioniert tadellos.

Jemand ne idee wo mein denkfehler ist?
Herje wieso muss das mit den dlls auch so kompliziert sein -.- alles andere is doch auch "Kinderleicht" .



Und wenn ich dem oben geposteten Tutorial für den DLL loader folge, erhalte ich bei


```
Native.class.getClassLoader().getResourceAsStream(lib)
```

ständig "null" für den input stream.


Hier mal der code meiner main-class, keine ahnung wieso das nicht klappt . ist eigendlich 1:1 wie in dem tutorial!


```
/**
 * 
 */
package main;

import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileOutputStream;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStream;
import java.lang.reflect.Field;
import java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException;
import java.lang.reflect.Method;
import java.util.Collections;
import java.util.HashSet;
import java.util.List;
import java.util.Set;

import gui.MainFrame;

import javax.swing.SwingUtilities;



/**
 * @author Ulathar
 *
 */
public class Start {

	private static MainFrame gui;	
    private static Set<File> loadedLibs = Collections.synchronizedSet(new HashSet<File>());

    
    
    /**
     * 
     * @param is
     * @param prefix
     * @param ending
     * @throws IOException
     */
    public static void load(final InputStream is, final String prefix, final String ending) throws IOException {

        final File file = File.createTempFile(prefix + "-", "." + ending);
        final FileOutputStream fos = new FileOutputStream(file);

        int n;
        final byte buffer[] = new byte[4096];
        System.out.println("huh2?: "+ is);
        while ((n = is.read(buffer)) != -1)
        	System.out.println("huh?");
            fos.write(buffer, 0, n);

        fos.close();

        System.load(file.getAbsolutePath());

        loadedLibs.add(file);
        file.deleteOnExit();

    }

    
    
    /**
     * 
     */
    public static void deleteDLLLoaderFiles() {

        final List<Object> libs = getDLLLoaderLibsFromClassLoader();

        if (libs != null)
            for (final Object lib : libs)
                try {

                    final Field name = lib.getClass().getDeclaredField("name");
                    name.setAccessible(true);
                    final File file = new File((String) name.get(lib));

                    if (loadedLibs.contains(file)) {

                        final Method m = lib.getClass().getDeclaredMethod("finalize", new Class[0]);
                        m.setAccessible(true);
                        m.invoke(lib, new Object[0]);

                        if (file.exists())
                            file.delete();

                    }

                } catch (final Exception e) {

                    e.printStackTrace();

                }

    }


    
    /**
     * 
     * @return
     */
    @SuppressWarnings("unchecked")
    private static List<Object> getDLLLoaderLibsFromClassLoader() {

        List<Object> libs = null;

        try {

            final ClassLoader cl = Start.class.getClassLoader();
            final Field field = ClassLoader.class.getDeclaredField("DLLLoaderLibraries");
            field.setAccessible(true);
            libs = (List<Object>) field.get(cl);

        } catch (final Exception e) {

            e.printStackTrace();

        }

        return libs;

    }
	
	
    
	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {
		
		//final String[] libs = { "gluegen-rt.dll", "newt.dll", "DLLLoaderwindow_awt.dll", "jogl_desktop.dll", "jogl_es1.dll", "jogl_es2.dll", "jogl_gl2es12.dll" };
		final String[] libs = { "jogl.dll" };
		
		for (final String lib : libs)
            Start.load(Start.class.getClassLoader().getResourceAsStream(lib), "jogl", "dll");
		
		


		try {
			SwingUtilities.invokeAndWait(new Runnable() {
				public void run() {
					gui = new MainFrame();
					gui.setVisible(true);
				}		
			});
		} catch (InterruptedException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (InvocationTargetException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		
		System.out.println("Und ende!");
        // cleanup before exit
        deleteDLLLoaderFiles();
	}
}
```

das erzeugt ständig 


> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
> at main.Start.load(Start.java:50)
> at main.Start.main(Start.java:138)



Da der bereits oben zitierte part mit dem Classloader ständig null ist.


----------



## Guest2 (24. Nov 2010)

Ulathar hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich aus meinem Projekt nen runable jar erzeuge (ohne die dlls im jar) und die .dlls in den selben ordner lage, wo auch das Jar liegt, funktioniert das Programm nicht mehr (findet die dlls offensichtlich wieder nicht).
> Wenn ich aber das Programm mit identischen Pfaden/Ordnerstrukturen aus Eclipse heraus ausführe, findet es die dlls und funktioniert tadellos.



Das liegt am java.library.path. Insbesondere wenn Du dein jar per doppel Klick starten möchtest, liegen die dlls wahrscheinlich nicht in diesem. Problemloser ist imho der Weg aus dem Beispiel oben (yc021).




Ulathar hat gesagt.:


> Da der bereits oben zitierte part mit dem Classloader ständig null ist.



Liegen die dlls den dabei im jar? Und wenn, wo?

Wenn Du nur "jogl.dll" angibst, muss die jogl.dll auch direkt im jar liegen. Du kannst auch z.B. "native/win32/jogl.dll" angeben, dann muss die dll entsprechend in diesem Unterverzeichnis des jar liegen. Die jogl.dll alleine reicht auch imho nicht, Du wirst auch vorher noch die gluegen-rt.dll brauchen.

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Ulathar (25. Nov 2010)

derzeit führe ich das ganze projekt direkt aus eclipse aus, da ich ja noch am testen/entwickeln bin.

und die dlls liegen in diesem fall in "workingdirectory/lib/x86/jogl.dll".
die selbe struktur würde dann natürlich auch im jar vorliegen (also lib/x86/jogl.dll).


----------



## Guest2 (25. Nov 2010)

Dann sollte das vermutlich etwa so bei Dir aussehen:


```
final String[] libs = { "lib/x86/gluegen-rt.dll", "lib/x86/jogl.dll" };
```

(Kann sein, dass da auch noch die jogl_awt.dll geladen werden muss, ich weis nicht, welche jogl Version Du nutzt.)

Außerdem muss "lib" in Eclipse dann als zusätzliches src Verzeichnis definiert sein. (Bzw. in src/main/resources liegen, wenn Maven verwendet wird). Dann liegt es für Eclipse im classpath und kann damit vom Classloader geladen werden.

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Ulathar (25. Nov 2010)

aaah ok der letze hinweis mit dem src folder könnte der knackpunkt gewesen sein.
werd das "die tage" mal ausprobieren sobald ich das nächste mal an dem projekt sitze und mich dann noch mal melden obs geholfen hat.

ich nutze noch eine asbachuralt version von jogl (die 1.0) dort gibt es nur die jogl.jar und jogl.dll .
tendiere aber dazu auf die aktuelle 2.0 beta zu wechseln bei gelegenheit.


----------

